# Tangential Tool in progress



## 8ntsane (May 17, 2011)

Hi Guys

I had a few extra hrs on my hands today, so I decided to make a tangential tool holder. This one is for my Sidney Lathe, so like everything on my machine its a tad bit bigger. I built it to use 1/2 hss tool bit instead of the smaller bits.

I had concern of the tool bit slipping, and decided to clamp the bit with a pair of V,s. I had a good look around over the weekend, and decided to build this one with the 15 degree angle, and not machine it for any side angle. Personally, I dont see the point to the side angle, and cant see why its needed.

For a tool that once positioned, should turn &amp; face without any problem. I looked at the angle of the tool bit when layed over to the left as so many guys have built them, and the tool bit seems low on the left side, hi on the right. So, mine is built with the tool bit 15 degree,s angle front to back, and 0 side angle. If, I see a need for the side angle I will mod the tool holder and put it in, but cant see that happening any time soon, But I could be wrong about this. Testing should tell the story on that.

The tool holder has a few more hrs of work left to go. There is some excess material to mill off yet. Im still undecided if Im going to set it up to mount on my QCTP. or just drop it on top of the compound, and bolt it down. Concidering the QCTP is only held down with 1-stud, Im thinking I just might mount the tool holder direct to the compound. Easy enough to drill a 9/16 hole in the block and nail it down.

Its not quite finished yet, but I got a good part of it done in the few hrs I spent on it today. Here,s some pics of the beginning, and the tool holder as far as I got with it today.










The first 3-pics are the tool holder as I finished up for the day
The rest of the pics are just random shots as I was building it.









Bandsawing the blocks to rough size













On the mill getting squared up, and the V,s cut

Still have to do some drillin and tappin for the tool bit clamp, then decide if its going on the QCTP, or directly on the compound :-\. Not done, but its material out of the scrap bin, and should be finished tomorrow. Really wanna take this puppy for a test run.

Ill post more pics when its finished, and let you know if it works ok, or back in the scrap bin with it. ;D If it does work well, Im going to need to build a fixture for sharpening the tool bit next.

Paul 8)


----------



## 8ntsane (May 18, 2011)

Well, its done, tested and now to build a grinding fixture for the tool bits. 

After some minor tweaking the front nose clamp for clearance, I got to test drive the new tool holder, and works well.
Here is some pics for ya.



















Thanks for lookin
Paul  8)


----------



## 8ntsane (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Dalee

I had to build it with a serious clamp set up. The tool bit is , 1/2 and the pinch bolt is 3/8.  Ive tested it, and she dont slip.
My lathe is 5hp @ over 4000pds so it likes takin big bites. A #8 or 10 screw wouldnt hold it on this machine. It would probably just push the tool bit out the bottom  

I just might make up a 1/2 steel holder to take a diamond carbide insert , just to try it out. Another bonus to that style of clamp is I can allso use those busted end mills for cutters too.

Paul


----------



## oscer (May 19, 2011)

Nice toolholder paul, I made a regular size version the other week and am just now getting a chance to put it to the test. I works well so far. I used two #10 screws to hold the bit one above the other so far no problem with slipping. Haven't tried to see how far I can push it Though.


----------



## noah katz (Apr 19, 2014)

Just found this forum googling on the Wimberly.

Would sure like to see Paul's toolholder but the pictures are all moved or deleted...


----------

